# becca's burrow... 2O1O.



## Becca (Jan 8, 2010)

[align=center]*becca's burrow... 2O1O.*
[align=left]_
Hello all :]
_Sorry for the late start to my new blog, been very very busy! :rose:
Abit about myself:
I'm Becca, 14 years old, Michael Jackson obsessed, over dramatic and love animals to pieces especially my bunnies
Thats the main stuff :]

Then the bunnies,
*Dippy *who is a 2 year old gold lionhead.
*Fluffball* who is 2 on the 16th Jan, a white and brown lionhead.
*Benjamin,* a lionhead mix, who is ginormous, he is 1.
And Chessie, a mini rex cross lionhead :] Who is 0 right now, 

inkelepht:

I will be updating this blog weekly, (I say this but will need reminding :] )
And also try and upload all the pictures I have taken of my babies :]

becca 

[/align][/align]


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cant wait to see photos!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice start to your blog.


----------



## Becca (Jan 11, 2010)

photos soon :]
its so cold and snowy outside i can't take the camera out in case I slip and drop it :[


----------



## Becca (Jan 16, 2010)

[align=center]*HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY FLUFFBALL*
:inlove:
[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fluffball ! 



arty:arty:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 16, 2010)

Big :hug: and inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:!!! to Fluffball...

*Happy Birthday to you!*

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty: :energizerbunny:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fluff Ball


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys :]

What a waste of a weekend :[
On Friday night I threw up 8 times, and haven't properly eaten since. My bellys sooreeee :[

I'm glad the snows stopped though :] Bet the bunnies do to.


----------



## Becca (Jan 21, 2010)

Me and mum are watching a talk show on tv and their talking about haiti  its so upsetting, all those poor babies and children. Its really touching me, we need to do something I hate feeling so helpless  michael would of helped . Bunnies are great :-D benjamin has 2 character so much like nibbles, I found a video of him last night and their really similar! When i'm better i'm going to take lots of pictures of the bunnies and put them here


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Ya Becca we need new pictures of the buns, asap I haven't seen pictures in ages!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Picture update!


----------



## Becca (Jan 25, 2010)

*benjamin;*


















































cheeky boy shoved his head under my chin 






these pics were from about 10 mins ago :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't believe he's gotten so big.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 26, 2010)

I LOVE Benjamin :inlove::inlove:

hes one of my fave bunnies on here :inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 26, 2010)

Awww, he's such a big snuggly bunny!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

Very cute little bun... :dancingorig:


----------



## Becca (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, whats up?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey girl, just checking your blog out! I love it! More pics!

Why is Benj so big? For a lionhead, that's huge, is he a mix with a biggen?:shock:

That's a new one, Lionhead Giants, lol.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey becca i know your busy but we would love a update on your blog. 

Hope everything is going great have a good day.

Kat Oh I got a new bunny check out my blog


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2010)

Becca wrote:


> [align=center]
> 
> I will be updating this blog weekly, (I say this but will need reminding :] )
> 
> ...



Oh god, I'm such an idiot, why I stopped coming on here I do not know, well actually I do but it was stupid. I'm gonna try and post again....


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2010)

AngelnSnuffy wrote:


> Hey girl, just checking your blog out!Â  I love it!Â  More pics!
> 
> Why is Benj so big?Â  For a lionhead, that's huge, is he a mix with a biggen?:shock:
> 
> That's a new one, Lionhead Giants, lol.



Dippys the daddy then the mum is some giant rabbit that I have no idea lol  Its crossed with something else already a rex and something else so Benjamins like 1/3 rex 1/3 lionhead then something else


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2010)

Mrs. PBJ wrote:


> Hey becca i know your busy but we would love a update on your blog.
> 
> Hope everything is going great have a good day.
> 
> Kat Oh I got a new bunny check out my blog



Yeah sorry about that,


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Becca wrote:


> Mrs. PBJ wrote:
> 
> 
> > Hey becca i know your busy but we would love a update on your blog.
> ...



It's no big deal glad to see you back on the forum. Make sure you update with some pictures. :thumbup


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks and I will


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey!


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Grace, *hug*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2010)

Becca your ALIVE  
Glad to see you got your password all fixed up. Hopefully you wont forget it again. 
I want new photo's of your crew!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2010)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> Becca your ALIVE
> Glad to see you got your password all fixed up. Hopefully you wont forget it again.
> I want new photo's of your crew!!!!!!



I'm alive yes h34r2

Yep, I have like 4 I use so it was just a case of finding the right one but I was panicking cuz none of them worked but its okay now :biggrin:
And right, I'll go take some right this second


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2010)

Pictures 
I need to take more of Chessie and Fluf, its just FLuf wasn't moving and Chessie was hiding so it would just be the same pic over and over so I left them for a bit


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2010)

Becca your Bunnies are so cute


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2010)

Why thank you


----------



## Crazedbl (Apr 19, 2010)

Helloo from your sister who is new lol

our little babys are soo cute!!!! lol


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2010)

They are  
Specially mine


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 20, 2010)

Crazedbl wrote:


> Helloo from your sister who is new lol
> 
> our little babys are soo cute!!!! lol


What's with the new name?


----------



## Becca (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no idea why she has another account LOL, think she forgot about her other one, x


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Becca, any updates/pics?


----------



## sparney (Oct 8, 2010)

how are dippy, chessie, benjy and fluffball??
more pics!!


----------



## sparney (Oct 8, 2010)

is dippy still really shy??


----------

